# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 4.01 Released [7/9/2017]

## mohamed73

*Biggest ever All in One Android Tool
With Basic to Advance Functions* *Present and Next Generation Tool*  *Update # 7*  *What is New ?*  *Qualcomm*  *Added Qualcomm Vestel Venus IMEI Repair, FRP, Flash, Read Flash, Wipe - Method [Without Root, Without Wipe] for following Devices*   *Vestel Venus e2  [World's First]**Vestel Venus 5000  [World's First]**Vestel Venus v3 5010  [World's First]**Vestel Venus v3 5020  [World's First]**Vestel Venus v3 5040  [World's First]**Vestel Venus v3 5045  [World's First]**Vestel Venus v3 5070  [World's First]**Vestel Venus v3 5570  [World's First]**Vestel Venus v3 5580  [World's First]**Vestel Venus 4.5  [World's First]**Vestel Venus 5  [World's First]**Vestel Venus 5.5  [World's First]**Vestel Venus Z10  [World's First]*  *Xiaomi [ MI ]* *Added Qualcomm MI Account Removal New Method* *No Sensor, Wifi and BT Issue* *Reset MI Account [Exclusive Method] World's first for following models  *  *Xioami Redmi 1S* *Xiaomi Mi A1 (5X)**Xioami Redmi 2S* *Xiaomi Mi Mix**Xiaomi Mi Mix 2**Xiaomi Mi Max**Xiaomi Mi Max Prime**Xiaomi Mi Max 2**Xiaomi Mi Note 3**Xiaomi Redmi Note 3**Xiaomi Redmi 3**Xiaomi Redmi 3s**Xiaomi Redmi 3s Prime**Xiaomi Mi A1 (5X)**Xiaomi Redmi 4 (4X)**Xiaomi Redmi 4a**Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime**Xiaomi Redmi Note 4**Xiaomi Mi 4i**Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X**Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G**Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A**Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A Prime**Xiaomi Mi 5**Xiaomi Mi 6**Xiaomi Mi 6 Plus*  *Add MI Test Point Images For the Following Models*  *MI 5 plus**MI 5s**MI 6**MI MIX**MI NOTE 4X**MI_max**MI 3**MI 4**MI 5**Redmi 3X_S_S Prime**Redmi 4A**redmi_1s**redmi_3_pro_prime**Redmi_Note3_PRO**Xiaomi-Mi-5X**Xiaomi-Mi-Max-2* *Added Xiaomi Model Identifier *  *LG* *Added Firmware Downloader* *Download Firmware [ kdz and dz ] by IMEI*   *Qualcomm Flasher Improved* *Flasing Supported for * *eMMc and UFS Storage* *Can Select Internal Loaders if loader is not available with Firmware*   *WARNING : IMEI   Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to   Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this   Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by   using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * D o w n l o a d L i n k     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *______________________*  * -: Official Website :-* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Support : -*     *Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * -: Official Resellers :-* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Vestel Venüs V3 5040 IMEI Repair Done!!   Vestel Venüs V3 5040 IMEI Repair Done!! By U.A.T  _

----------

